# L/F Colored Headlights



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get colored headlights for a brute?


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

such as HIDS because the higher the k number the bluer the tint...or like my pic???


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

im looking for green bulbs for my brute and i also wanna get red ones for the g/f s sportsman ( just lowbeams)


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

im not sure at all bout the popo. however brutes have the 2 bulbs and you can only color the smaller outside one. its done by buying a 1 watt led (www.superbrightleds.com) you take bulb holder out pull old bulb out and put this one in... then you have to cut one wire on each side to make these come on when you have dims and then when you turn high beams on the leds and the other bulbs will be on. thus you have no low side since the low side is only your leds. well worth the heads that will be turnt... trust me!!!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

You can replace the outer bulbs with 194 automotive bulbs. I have seen them at Autozone in the past in different colors but not sure if they still sell them. I took the stock white's out and put amber 194's in just for a change.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Autozone has them, they are not the best. I have the ones that change colors. It looks cool until you turn on the main lights, they just drown them out. Like said above its a 194 wedge I believe.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

www.superbrightleds.com do you see my profile pic???? BRIGHT!!! when my main lights are on from 100 yards and closer you can still see red. without the main lights you can see the red lights from over a mile its crazy.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

So basically all your doing is wiring in a 194 colored bulb and replacing your low beam


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

RWRIGHT said:


> www.superbrightleds.com do you see my profile pic???? BRIGHT!!! when my main lights are on from 100 yards and closer you can still see red. without the main lights you can see the red lights from over a mile its crazy.


Superbright is where I got my mini-wedge 194 LED bulbs at and they are Super Bright Green 5 LED's-n-one bulb.. 
I just cut the hot lead/wired them into the Hot Horn wire(located above the stock radiator location) and they come on when the Key is on/off with the key. You can also wire in a toggle switch to turn the outer position lights on or off when the "Key" is on.
These Superbright LEDs are as bright as the day I installed them, 2 yrs ago.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2808&highlight=parking+light


----------

